

Ask HN: How Will I Know If A Domain Has Been Banned On HN? - npguy

This might have happened recently, so PG's list here http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044 will not help.
======
lutusp
> How Will I Know If A Domain Has Been Banned On HN?

AS PG suggests, "You can easily check whether a site is banned by submitting
something from it and seeing if it gets killed immediately."

~~~
npguy
But a site could also come up as [dead] for other reasons? Or, if it comes up
as [dead], is it a given that the site has been banned?

In which case, what is the appeal process, other than sending an email to the
email given in HN rules?

~~~
lutusp
It's my understanding that HN prefers that these sorts of issues not be
discussed in the public forum -- only because they're not topical. Try asking
one of the editors directly:

<http://ycombinator.com/contact.html>

